# Better quality vid of my 500



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mainly just shows the coloration of my fish.Reflections are still a nightmare....
And forgive the sound....Might just want to turn that off........Anhow let me know what ya think please-


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

not bad but is that the FULL view?
how about something longer ...maybe walk around the sides?

What is the footprint?
Is it square?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> not bad but is that the FULL view?
> how about something longer ...maybe walk around the sides?
> 
> What is the footprint?
> Is it square?


If you can see both sides of the tank then yes-Full view...
I dont record long vids cause the files are huge and it takes my slow comp forever to upload them....
Reflections are bad enough-Only get worse is I was to try and show the sides of it...

My tank is 6 foot long by 4 foot wide and over 3 foot tall.....Not quite square....


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

dang thats a monster tank!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

boiler149 said:


> dang thats a monster tank!


Thanks-
Biggest I could afford at the time.....Truelly a pain in the ass to own a tank like this though....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry AK but i would love to have that pain of your yours because i know what you mean and for me the benefits out weigh any amount of tank maintenance i would have to do lol. anyways that tank is amazing i must say i just wish i could see it in person. btw are you smoking and filming at the same time? lol i had to watch it a couple times to try and tell if that was a cigarette i saw.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

AS fan said:


> sorry AK but i would love to have that pain of your yours because i know what you mean and for me the benefits out weigh any amount of tank maintenance i would have to do lol. anyways that tank is amazing i must say i just wish i could see it in person. btw *are you smoking *and filming at the same time? lol i had to watch it a couple times to try and tell if that was a cigarette i saw.


Yes I am-
And my pacu will follow it-Hence why I tried to hide it-One can see he was starting to follow it....

The tank goes both ways man-
I love the tank-And pay someone to maintain it for me......So maintence is an easy part of it-----Paying for things up here on this level is outrageous man---

FYI-Thats almost $500 in just gravel for the tank......


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> sorry AK but i would love to have that pain of your yours because i know what you mean and for me the benefits out weigh any amount of tank maintenance i would have to do lol. anyways that tank is amazing i must say i just wish i could see it in person. btw *are you smoking *and filming at the same time? lol i had to watch it a couple times to try and tell if that was a cigarette i saw.


Yes I am-
And my pacu will follow it-Hence why I tried to hide it-One can see he was starting to follow it....

The tank goes both ways man-
I love the tank-And pay someone to maintain it for me......So maintence is an easy part of it-----Paying for things up here on this level is outrageous man---

FYI-Thats almost $500 in just gravel for the tank......








[/quote]

yea i remember that you pay someone to maintain it but hell 500 in gravel for a tank like that i can manage because its such a nice tank when i was younger i paid that for my little 72 bow front about 10 years ago.


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

AS fan said:


> sorry AK but i would love to have that pain of your yours because i know what you mean and for me the benefits out weigh any amount of tank maintenance i would have to do lol.


I AGREE WITH YOU 100 PERCENT.







Great looking tank. Is that a black or red pacu? What is he pushing like 3 feet?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

shoulda gotten pea gravel from a home depot type store.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

AS fan said:


> shoulda gotten pea gravel from a home depot type store.


Hell if plumbing would allow it-It would be filled with tahitian moon sand


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

i wish i had like a 300gallon


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

boiler149 said:


> i wish i had like a 300gallon


Hell-So do I man.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Is it worth it AK?

What are ya smokin by the way?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> *Is it worth it AK?*
> 
> What are ya smokin by the way?


Only to see my fish happy man...Otherwise-Not at all in my area----If I was in lower 48-I would say,yes though..

Smoking some of our hand rolled improted Tobacco...London Shag.


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

First off awesome tank. I would just have a blast maintaining that thing. Im looking for another word for JEALOUS. I have a few questions if you dont mind.

Where did you buy the tank and how much did it cost? 
What filtration are you using?

I would like to upgrade my Piraya to a larger tank which are currently in a 180g. I live in Montreal Canada and dont even know where, and have never even seen a place that offer tanks larger than 210. This potantial upgrade will only take place in about 1 year, I will be using this period to do my research on where to get the tanks what filtration use etc.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nero1 said:


> First off awesome tank. I would just have a blast maintaining that thing. Im looking for another word for JEALOUS. I have a few questions if you dont mind.
> 
> Where did you buy the tank and how much did it cost?
> What filtration are you using?
> ...


Thanks-
The tank is still rather bare-But I need the room for my pacu right now-So not so concerned on looks-That will be a different story if the big guy ever dies though. I would love to make it a reef tank or large predator tank of some sort.

The tank price----LOL...This is where most fall over dead....But anyhow...I bought the tank for $3000 used of course from a local seafood company that used it to store crab in...It's in great shape though considering what it was used for.I'm just lazy and hav not got around to the smaller things like putting back up the oak trim on the corners of the tank and tops etc,etc... In the lower 48 it could certainly be bought for alot less money---But it's the only thing that this state had to offer.Otherwise I would be in the same boat as you-Largest would be a 210 or a 220 gal.

My filtration is a sump-I'm not sure on how many gallon though-Never calculated that up.

I know their is a few places though in canada that will custom build and ship aquariums-But either way it wont be cheap.Sorry though I can not remember the names of the places it was quite awhile agao when I was looking to buy and found this tank.

If you are crafty type person and dont mind the work-There is good articles online on building your own though-Stuff like concrete tanks,wood tanks,glass,acrylic,etc,etc.....I'm just not that type-Otherwise I would have certainly built my own.


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

I figured it was around that price. I guess Ill start the hunt. Thanks for your input.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not a problem.


----------

